# beigălă



## catrafuse

Bună ziua,

am găsit acest  cuvânt  într-o schiță caragialiană (Moşii) cineva ştie  ce înseamnă?

Mulţumesc!


----------



## Shebaa

Bună,

Din ce știu eu e un termen evreiesc și înseamnă covrig proaspăt.

O zi bună.


----------



## catrafuse

Shebaa said:


> Bună,
> 
> Din ce știu eu e un termen evreiesc și înseamnă covrig proaspăt.
> 
> O zi bună.




Mulţumesc Sheeba! Între timp am găsit şi eu  o explicaţie gastronomică: după acest sait ar fi vorba de biscuiţi în forma de inel cu glazura colorată. Când spui "termen evreiesc" te referi şi la etimologie?


----------



## viuchi

Într-adevăr, בייגלה (pronunţat aproximativ "beigăle") e în ebraică modernă şi înseamnă "covrig". Vine din idiş. Poţi sa vezi poze aici: http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/כעך


----------



## DerPilz

Eu am văzut cuvântul "_bagel_" în engleză.


----------



## viuchi

Aşa e. Uite ce zice Merriam-Webster despre _bagel_:
_
*Definition of BAGEL*_
*:* a firm doughnut-shaped roll traditionally made by boiling and then baking 

_*Origin of BAGEL*_
Yiddish _beygl,_ from Middle High German _*böugel_ ring, from _bouc_ ring, from Old High German; akin to Old English _bēag_ ring, _būgan_ to bend  — more at bowFirst Known Use: 1916



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bagel?show=0&t=1288717731


----------



## catrafuse

viuchi said:


> Aşa e. Uite ce zice Merriam-Webster despre _bagel_:
> _
> *Definition of BAGEL*_
> *:* a firm doughnut-shaped roll traditionally made by boiling and then baking
> 
> _*Origin of BAGEL*_
> Yiddish _beygl,_ from Middle High German _*böugel_ ring, from _bouc_ ring, from Old High German; akin to Old English _bēag_ ring, _būgan_ to bend  — more at bowFirst Known Use: 1916
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/bagel?show=0&t=1288717731



Merci mult Viuchi şi  Derpilz,
a fost o călătorie lungă şi interesantă , urmărind sugestiile voastre am descoperit când şi unde  s-a "inventat"   beigăla: aici.


----------



## francisgranada

catrafuse said:


> Merci mult Viuchi şi  Derpilz,
> a fost o călătorie lungă şi interesantă , urmărind sugestiile voastre am descoperit când şi unde  s-a "inventat"   beigăla: aici.



Szia Catrafuse, vedi anche bejgli. É buonissimo  ...


----------



## catrafuse

francisgranada said:


> Szia Catrafuse, vedi anche bejgli. É buonissimo  ...



Mulţumesc şi ţie, abia am întrebat  şi în forumul despre limba maghiară !


----------

